# Six axis aircraft 2.4G Remote control 4 Channel Electric toy aerobat air vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $110.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Aug-03-2014 9:56:32 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $155.69
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

